# Help with Multitrack Back/Click track rig.



## hightension01 (Mar 18, 2014)

My band is ditching the Mono Out IPod Click track rig for a more intricate laptop with a audio interface rig. 

The only problem is that without a SDD the vibration from live sound actually skips the HDD during playback. 

Do you think playing the tracks back from a flash drive connected via USB would fix this problem???

I'm planning on importing the tracks into our "backtrack" project in our DAW then setting all tracks to different outputs on our interface, but having them playing directly from the removable flash storage.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 19, 2014)

In a nutshell, no. Your laptop's operating system will still be running from the mechanical hard drive and thus be prone to issues. We usually use an SSD powered laptop in my band but we had to fill in with a mechanical drive once and it skipped and cut out the entire set as the HDD was failing due to the extreme vibration on stage. 

Always use an SSD on stage, or at the absolute minimum isolate the laptop with some large chunks of foam and you might be safe.


----------



## BillNephew (Mar 31, 2014)

SSDs are a must if you're going to use it extensively live. As far as space goes, you want to go with at least a 120GB SSD, since the OS (if windows 7) will take up roughly 30GB, and the more open space, the better it will perform.


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 31, 2014)

Even if you're isolating with foam, using a HDD instead of a SDD is risky, due to the fact that you'll be running your OS and all of your DAW info off of the same drive. Thats a lot of playback info for a system to handle on top of its nominal duties, so you're exposing yourself to an increased risk of disk stoppages/overloads which will stop your DAW. I don't know if external SSDs are made, but look into those if an internal SDD isn't an option.


----------



## ACE IT UP (Apr 1, 2014)

your laptop is the most important and fundamental part to this setup - do not skimp and get an ssd


----------



## nmh7205 (Apr 5, 2014)

im horrible what whats an SSD?, cause im looking into using my laptop on stage too.............


----------



## Albionic (Apr 6, 2014)

ssd =solid state drive 

think of it as a big flash drive instead of a hard drive


----------



## chamelious (Apr 11, 2014)

+1 for don't even think about going near the stage without an SSD. Just nope.


----------

